# I have a printer question.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My printer has finally died. Well, to be exact it's dying a slow painful death. That is, until I take a hammer to it to put it out of my misery.

Anyway, I have to shop for a new one. I've been looking for a couple of weeks and I don't understand something. Wireless. Does wireless mean I can sit on my couch and send a document to the printer, which is upstairs, to print? Does it mean I have to have wireless internet service to make it work? Do I need a modum of some type?

I have asked the sales folks. They just look at the box and say, well, it says it's wireless. No


Spoiler



sh**


, Dick Tracy. I can read.

Thank you for any help you can give me. 
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It means that the printer has a wireless network adapter built in, just like most notebook PCs do now. If you use a wireless router at home (or wherever you want to use this), then you can set up the printer to be accessible to any computer that uses that router. Or if you do not use a wireless router but have a wireless adapter in your PC, you can set up a direct wireless connection between the computer and printer (just like two or more PCs could be set up to "talk" to each other directly via their network cards).

If you don't have any wireless connection options from your PC (or router), you can still connect to the printer via a cable (probably USB and/or parallel printer cable, possibly also via a network cable to a non-wireless network router or PC network card).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I understood I could connect via my USB cable.  I just didn't know if the wireless had to use an internet connection.  
So if I understand what you're saying I can use the wireless adapter in my PC as a direct wireless connection even though I do not use the PC to connect wirelessly to the internet.  
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yes. I've never had the reason/opportunity to connect directly between two wireless devices like that instead of going through a router, but I believe that if running Windows, it should hopefully be fairly painless using the "My Network Places" on the desktop to add a new network. Or better yet, the printer hopefully comes with an installation disk that will walk you through that option.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you ver much for the help.  I'm going to give the wireless printer a try.  I also think it should be fairly uncomplicated.  But I hated to bring something home on a wrong assumption and then have to go through the hassle of returning.
Again, thanks so much.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb, even if it is wireless, it should still work with a wired connection. . .so if you can't get the wireless to work, just hook it up the usual way. . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew that I could get it to work with a cable..but the wireless is about 100 dollars more.  If it doesn't work then I hate to spend that much more for the same product and still use a cable.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  Gotcha!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have settled on a particular model, you can try going to the website & downloading the installation or user manual.  That may show you the options to connect it.

I just purchased & setup a wireless printer for my daughter, but she has a router from her internet provider.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you.  I would not have thought of that.  Was it hard to set up?
deb


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Which printer specifically are you looking at?  Many of them do not support ad-hoc mode, which is what you'd need if you don't have a wireless router.  Which I guess begs the question, do you have a wireless router?  And some are more difficult to set up to function wirelessly than others.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

which one do you suggest?  and maybe I should just get a wired printer and not worry about it?
deb


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

drenee said:


> thank you. I would not have thought of that. Was it hard to set up?
> deb


It wasn't hard to set up - I just followed the instructions step-by-step. It was a Canon MP620B, because she needs basic copy & print capability. The manual had a chart showing what steps (pages) to go through based on whether you just wanted USB connection only, wired LAN, or wireless LAN.

Basically, I had to do the initial setup of the printer, connect it via the (included) USB cable to the pc, finish the configuration with the network details (selecting the SSID & keying in the encryption key). Then disconnect it from the pc & test that it worked as expected.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> which one do you suggest? and maybe I should just get a wired printer and not worry about it?


Is it really going to be a hardship for you to connect your laptop to your printer to print something? If so, go wireless... If not, save the money and go with the cord.

My husband and I have three computers and two laptops going. Only the desktops are wired... I can access the internet from every room, and can print from anywhere. We're weird like that...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> which one do you suggest? and maybe I should just get a wired printer and not worry about it?
> deb


How many computers do you have? If one, and the printer will live next to it, then wired works fine.
If one but it's a laptop that you might be using anywhere in the house, then maybe you want wireless.
OTOH, if it's a laptop you can always take it to the printer and plug it in when you need to.

If more than one, that live in different locations, and you want to be able to print from all of them without carrying them around the house, as a minimum you need one that will work on a network. And you'd need to have a network, which means a router. At this point, it can be wired or wireless. . .again, you're probably NOT carrying the printer around, it just sits.

At our house we have 2 laptops and a desktop. The printers live by the desktop and plug into the network. The laptops can print to the big one from anywhere either by plugging into the network -- there are network ports in several rooms of the house -- or using the wireless. The smaller printer is also on the network, but can be removed easily for when I go to my music thing and need it there. Then, I just plug it in directly to the laptop and it works like a charm.

Clear as mud?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, ma'am.  Clear as mud.
LOL.
deb


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

My Mom got a wireless printer about a year ago, it is a Lexmark all in one X6570 .  I brought it to my house and set it up on my wireless network because she uses my internet signal. Now we both can print to it. I just have to deliver when she prints    I was really surprised how easy it was to set up.  I will never go back to a wired printer again.  We have 1 laptop and 1 netbook, and we will be adding 2 more netbooks at Christmas for my twins.  She has a laptop and will be getting a netbook soon.  Right now we can print to it from 3 different computers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love to go with wireless, but I'm thinking it's overkill for me.  Right now I'm just tired of unhooking my laptop and carrying it upstairs to attach to the printer.  But honestly, I could use the exercise of running up and down the stairs.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're doing a lot of printing from your laptop, have you considered just finding a really cheap inkjet on sale to keep downstairs?  Seriously, some of my quilting friends have found inkjets so cheap it was cheaper to buy a new inkjet, complete with ink cartridge, than buy a new cartridge for their old one...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy has a good idea.. . .HP has some very basic models that do a decent job and aren't more than $60 or $70.  I've got a color one with a scanner bed that was only about $100. . .and it's small.

But, again, if you only have one computer. . .I'd put the printer wherever you use it most. . . regardless of the type.

And if you have more than one computer. . . wireless routers also do not have to be expensive and are not too hard to set up.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for helping me work through this decision.  Ann, I think I'm going to go with an HP, basic model, definitely small.  My current HP lasted 8 years, which I felt was a pretty good life span for a basic printer/fax.  
As always, great and helpful folks come to the rescue.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HPs are workhorses, mine is probably almost that old and the LaserJet 5P I bought in 1995 is still running at my stepson's house (although I did have to add memory to it when I upgraded to Windows XP).

Glad we could help you work through your problem!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a LaserJet 5MP that I bought..... Probably in 95 as well. I paid well over $1,000 for that printer, and it still prints fabulously. Except that I cannot get it to print via USB (I bought a USB to parallel cable), and none of my computers have the old printer interface...... *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I used a USB to parallel, too.  The only reason I got rid of it (gave it to stepson) was that I was looking for a laser printer to print post cards with...the one I got still doesn't do what I want it to, oh, well, it at least has a smaller footprint.  You might try a different USB to parallel and get the most recent driver for the cable...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Blech.

I just bought a new printer I am quite happy with... HP CP2025







... It has a built-in two-sided printer! No more having to print one side, then take the paper, flip it over, and send it through again to print the other side!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

drenee said:


> I would love to go with wireless, but I'm thinking it's overkill for me. Right now I'm just tired of unhooking my laptop and carrying it upstairs to attach to the printer. But honestly, I could use the exercise of running up and down the stairs.
> deb


Just transfer whatever files you want printed to a memory card and print from it. That is what I've done in those situations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Blech.
> 
> I just bought a new printer I am quite happy with... HP CP2025
> 
> ...


 

That's cool....when I next need a new one, I'll check it out to see what's available..of course, as long as these HPs last, the market will be totally different when I'm ready!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Just transfer whatever files you want printed to a memory card and print from it. That is what I've done in those situations.


I email my docs to my PC unless they're really fat, but then I have wireless at home.  If it's a big doc, though, I use a memory card.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Too much work. Just stop printing stuff!!!!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a question for those of you who have a wireless setup, which I'm interested in setting up myself. Is a wireless modem the only piece of hardware I'll need to get?  Are there any particular brands/models that you would recommend?

Is it difficult to set this up? Right now I use dsl broadband, and have just a regular modem sitting on the desk. Would I be replacing that with the wireless one, or do you piggyback one on the other?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

regardless of whether you have wireless or not, it's a REALLY bad idea to not have a router attached to that modem.  It means you're putting your machine directly on the internet for undesirables to poke around in, and you're probably a member of a botnet without even knowing it.  However, if you don't currently have one, just pick up a wireless router, plug your modem into the WAN port, your desktop into one of the LAN ports, and associate your laptop/printer to the wireless.  If you already have a router, just replace it with one with wireless functionality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Too much work. Just stop printing stuff!!!!


I could print a lot less if it weren't for my luddite husband. 

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

geko29,

Thanks for the helpful information. I only have one computer at present, a desktop, so I don't have a network issue here. I want to set up wireless at the moment so I can get an internet radio receiver to use in another room away from the computer. Eventually, I also want to get a laptop and there are other reasons I may want this down the  line. (like a wireless printer!)

The item I'm using that I'm referring to as a modem came with my Verizon dsl package, and they refer to it as a modem. I've had this setup for a few years now and have used it without problems but perhaps there are things gong on behind the scenes. At any rate, thanks for explaining how to connect the wireless router once I get one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Just transfer whatever files you want printed to a memory card and print from it. That is what I've done in those situations.


That is a fabulous idea. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.
deb


----------

